# mic doesn't work



## noLogic (May 9, 2006)

For the past few months my mic has been working flawlessly.
All of a sudden, my mic doesn't work.
No settings have been changed that I know of, and my mic does not pick up my voice since yesterday.

Its as if there is a global mute on my microphone or something.. I've checked under sound options and voice options and it doesn't look like anything's muted.

Anyone have any ideas?
I'm running OSX 10.5.6

Edit: I know the mic works fine, tested it on my brother's pc.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

What kind of mic? How does it connect to the computer (USB mic, outboard audio I/O, etc.)? What program(s) are you using (or attempting to use) it with (Logic, Digital Performer, Pro Tools, etc.)?


----------



## noLogic (May 9, 2006)

It's a Plantronics headset. Connects to two jacks (one mic/audio in, one audio out)
Was using it with Ventrilo.
I've reinstalled Ventrilo and still no change.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

So, this is an analog device, then? 

Have you gone into the Sound Preference Pane in System Prefs and made certain that the correct devices are selected? Have you tried plugging another device (a CD or MP3 player) into the mic jack and seeing if it passes audio as it should (if you do this MAKE SURE you have the volume on the device turned down fairly low--don't want to overload the inputs of your Mac)? The goal here is to see if the problem is on the headset's, the Mac's, or the software's side of things.

Ventrilo is some sort of voice communications program for games and whatnot, right? Reinstalling it might not change settings in its preferences. Those don't always get overwritten when a reinstall takes place. Go into the software and make sure everything is set up the way it should be.

Also, when was the last time you repaired permissions? Not likely to affect things, but one never knows for sure. 

Best of luck. Perhaps someone with specific experience with this program can shed more light. You might also contact its developers.


----------

